# Re: Basic training



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Tue, 22 Feb 2000 14:37:03 -0500*
Hello Jay and Welcome Aboard,
I am a serving member and have been a section commander on several basic 
training courses and the best advice I can give you is a don‘t try to 
be funny....your section commander has heard it all and nobody likes a 
smart-*** .  b be a team player, your peers need your help and you need 
theirs, without each other you can‘t make it.  c Relax..it‘s not like 
the movies...the staff believe it or not is there to teach and guide 
you and they are the best! They will teach you everything you need to 
know and exactly how to do it.  As for the people, your course staff 
will be tough and in your eyes...unforgiving but I can‘t give away all 
our secrets! Your course mates will become lifelong friends, by the end 
of the course you will know them better than your brother. Good Luck! 
and have fun.
-bill     
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Jay Digital
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 1:35 PM
  Greetings all,
  I am leaving for basic training during the summer and I was wondering 
if any people currently serving or that have served could tell me what I 
can expect? I‘m rather curious about the whole affair and what the 
atmosphere and people will be like.
  Any information that you could share would be greatly appreciated.
  Regards,
  Jay
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Hello Jay 
and Welcome
Aboard,
I am a 
serving member
and have been a section commander on several basic training courses and 
the best
advice I can give you isa don‘t try to be funny....your section 
commander
has heard it all and nobody likes a smart-*** . b be a team 
player, your
peers need your help and you need theirs, without each other you can‘t 
make
it. c Relax..it‘s not like the movies...the staff 
believeit or
not is there to teach and guide you and they are the best! They will 
teach you
everything you need to know andexactly how to do it. As for 
the
people, your course staff will be toughand in your 
eyes...unforgiving
but I can‘t give away all our secrets! Your course mates will become 
lifelong
friends, by the end of the course you will know them better than your 
brother.
Good Luck! and have fun.
-bill
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Jay 
Digital

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 
2000 1:35
  PM

  Greetings 
all,

  I am leaving for 
basic training
  during the summer and I was wondering if any people currently serving 
or that
  have served could tell me what I can expect? I‘m rather curious about 
the
  whole affair and what the atmosphere and people will be 
like.

  Any information 
that you could
  share would be greatly appreciated.

  Regards,
  Jay
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Tue, 22 Feb 2000 16:43:37 -0500*
Thanks a lot for the info. I‘m rather anxious about going...both nervous 
and excited. From what I understand this is to be the time of my life 
and I‘m looking forward to it. I‘ve applied as an infanteer so I hear 
that the infantry school is like Basic Training Part Two: Back with a 
Vengeance. Well I‘ll have to wait and see.
Regards,
Jay
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: william durrant
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 2:37 PM
  Subject: Re: Basic training
  Hello Jay and Welcome Aboard,
  I am a serving member and have been a section commander on several 
basic training courses and the best advice I can give you is a don‘t 
try to be funny....your section commander has heard it all and nobody 
likes a smart-*** .  b be a team player, your peers need your help and 
you need theirs, without each other you can‘t make it.  c Relax..it‘s 
not like the movies...the staff believe it or not is there to teach 
and guide you and they are the best! They will teach you everything you 
need to know and exactly how to do it.  As for the people, your course 
staff will be tough and in your eyes...unforgiving but I can‘t give 
away all our secrets! Your course mates will become lifelong friends, by 
the end of the course you will know them better than your brother. Good 
Luck! and have fun.
  -bill     
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Jay Digital
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 1:35 PM
    Greetings all,
    I am leaving for basic training during the summer and I was 
wondering if any people currently serving or that have served could tell 
me what I can expect? I‘m rather curious about the whole affair and what 
the atmosphere and people will be like.
    Any information that you could share would be greatly appreciated.
    Regards,
    Jay
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Thanks a lot for the 
info. I‘m
rather anxious about going...both nervous and excited. From what I 
understand
this is to be the time of my life and I‘m looking forward to it. I‘ve 
applied as
an infanteer so I hear that the infantry school is like Basic Training 
Part Two:
Back with a Vengeance. Well I‘ll have to wait and see.
Regards,
Jay
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  william
  durrant 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 
2000 2:37
  PM
  Subject: Re: Basic 
training

  Hello 
Jay and Welcome
  Aboard,

  I am a 
serving member
  and have been a section commander on several basic training courses 
and the
  best advice I can give you isa don‘t try to be funny....your 
section
  commander has heard it all and nobody likes a smart-*** . b be a 
team
  player, your peers need your help and you need theirs, without each 
other you
  can‘t make it. c Relax..it‘s not like the movies...the staff
  believeit or not is there to teach and guide you and they are 
the
  best! They will teach you everything you need to know andexactly 
how to
  do it. As for the people, your course staff will be 
toughand in
  your eyes...unforgiving but I can‘t give away all our secrets! Your 
course
  mates will become lifelong friends, by the end of the course you will 
know
  them better than your brother. Good Luck! and have 
fun.
  -bill

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Jay
    Digital 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 
2000 1:35
    PM

    Greetings 
all,

    I am leaving for 
basic training
    during the summer and I was wondering if any people currently 
serving or
    that have served could tell me what I can expect? I‘m rather curious 
about
    the whole affair and what the atmosphere and people will be
    like.

    Any information 
that you could
    share would be greatly appreciated.

    Regards,
    Jay
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Curt Jamison" <ami3gos@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Tue, 22 Feb 2000 23:32:35 GMT*
Jay, I‘m considering basic training and would like to know why you decided 
to embark on this unique career path.  The only thing holding me back is 
that I have a baby due in 3 1/2 months.  I don‘t want to miss the early 
stages of my child‘s life. Thanks for your time.
                                             Curt Jamison
>From: "Jay Digital" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Basic training
>Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2000 16:43:37 -0500
>
>Thanks a lot for the info. I‘m rather anxious about going...both nervous 
>and excited. From what I understand this is to be the time of my life and 
>I‘m looking forward to it. I‘ve applied as an infanteer so I hear that the 
>infantry school is like Basic Training Part Two: Back with a Vengeance. 
>Well I‘ll have to wait and see.
>
>Regards,
>Jay
>   ----- Original Message -----
>   From: william durrant
>   To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>   Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 2:37 PM
>   Subject: Re: Basic training
>
>
>   Hello Jay and Welcome Aboard,
>
>   I am a serving member and have been a section commander on several basic 
>training courses and the best advice I can give you is a don‘t try to be 
>funny....your section commander has heard it all and nobody likes a 
>smart-*** .  b be a team player, your peers need your help and you need 
>theirs, without each other you can‘t make it.  c Relax..it‘s not like the 
>movies...the staff believe it or not is there to teach and guide you and 
>they are the best! They will teach you everything you need to know and 
>exactly how to do it.  As for the people, your course staff will be tough 
>and in your eyes...unforgiving but I can‘t give away all our secrets! 
>Your course mates will become lifelong friends, by the end of the course 
>you will know them better than your brother. Good Luck! and have fun.
>   -bill
>     ----- Original Message -----
>     From: Jay Digital
>     To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>     Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 1:35 PM
>
>
>     Greetings all,
>
>     I am leaving for basic training during the summer and I was wondering 
>if any people currently serving or that have served could tell me what I 
>can expect? I‘m rather curious about the whole affair and what the 
>atmosphere and people will be like.
>
>     Any information that you could share would be greatly appreciated.
>
>     Regards,
>     Jay
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Kuervers" <skuervers@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Tue, 22 Feb 2000 16:55:23 PST*
Hey all...
I‘m currently the Course Officer for a QL2 being run in
Edmonton for 41 Bde Alberta‘s Reserves.  All of the
previous advice applies.  Don‘t forget to get fit, or
maintain fitness if you are fit.  As I‘ve said before,
it is more important that we see improvement during a
course PT, Drill, or Mil Knowledge than anything else.
Be respectful, learn what you‘re taught and apply yourself.
That‘s all it takes to be a good soldier.
Steve
>From: "Curt Jamison" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Basic training
>Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2000 23:32:35 GMT
>
>Jay, I‘m considering basic training and would like to know why you decided
>to embark on this unique career path.  The only thing holding me back is
>that I have a baby due in 3 1/2 months.  I don‘t want to miss the early
>stages of my child‘s life. Thanks for your time.
>                                             Curt Jamison
>
>
>>From: "Jay Digital" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: Re: Basic training
>>Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2000 16:43:37 -0500
>>
>>Thanks a lot for the info. I‘m rather anxious about going...both nervous
>>and excited. From what I understand this is to be the time of my life and
>>I‘m looking forward to it. I‘ve applied as an infanteer so I hear that the
>>infantry school is like Basic Training Part Two: Back with a Vengeance.
>>Well I‘ll have to wait and see.
>>
>>Regards,
>>Jay
>>   ----- Original Message -----
>>   From: william durrant
>>   To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>   Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 2:37 PM
>>   Subject: Re: Basic training
>>
>>
>>   Hello Jay and Welcome Aboard,
>>
>>   I am a serving member and have been a section commander on several 
>>basic
>>training courses and the best advice I can give you is a don‘t try to be
>>funny....your section commander has heard it all and nobody likes a
>>smart-*** .  b be a team player, your peers need your help and you need
>>theirs, without each other you can‘t make it.  c Relax..it‘s not like the
>>movies...the staff believe it or not is there to teach and guide you and
>>they are the best! They will teach you everything you need to know and
>>exactly how to do it.  As for the people, your course staff will be tough
>>and in your eyes...unforgiving but I can‘t give away all our secrets!
>>Your course mates will become lifelong friends, by the end of the course
>>you will know them better than your brother. Good Luck! and have fun.
>>   -bill
>>     ----- Original Message -----
>>     From: Jay Digital
>>     To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>     Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 1:35 PM
>>
>>
>>     Greetings all,
>>
>>     I am leaving for basic training during the summer and I was wondering
>>if any people currently serving or that have served could tell me what I
>>can expect? I‘m rather curious about the whole affair and what the
>>atmosphere and people will be like.
>>
>>     Any information that you could share would be greatly appreciated.
>>
>>     Regards,
>>     Jay
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"joe tracy" <joetracy50@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 23 Feb 2000 02:37:01 AST*
I think you have the wrong address so you might want to check the address 
more carefully.
>From: "Steve Kuervers" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Basic training
>Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2000 16:55:23 PST
>
>Hey all...
>
>I‘m currently the Course Officer for a QL2 being run in
>Edmonton for 41 Bde Alberta‘s Reserves.  All of the
>previous advice applies.  Don‘t forget to get fit, or
>maintain fitness if you are fit.  As I‘ve said before,
>it is more important that we see improvement during a
>course PT, Drill, or Mil Knowledge than anything else.
>
>Be respectful, learn what you‘re taught and apply yourself.
>That‘s all it takes to be a good soldier.
>
>Steve
>
>>From: "Curt Jamison" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: Re: Basic training
>>Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2000 23:32:35 GMT
>>
>>Jay, I‘m considering basic training and would like to know why you decided
>>to embark on this unique career path.  The only thing holding me back is
>>that I have a baby due in 3 1/2 months.  I don‘t want to miss the early
>>stages of my child‘s life. Thanks for your time.
>>                                             Curt Jamison
>>
>>
>>>From: "Jay Digital" 
>>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>To: 
>>>Subject: Re: Basic training
>>>Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2000 16:43:37 -0500
>>>
>>>Thanks a lot for the info. I‘m rather anxious about going...both nervous
>>>and excited. From what I understand this is to be the time of my life and
>>>I‘m looking forward to it. I‘ve applied as an infanteer so I hear that 
>>>the
>>>infantry school is like Basic Training Part Two: Back with a Vengeance.
>>>Well I‘ll have to wait and see.
>>>
>>>Regards,
>>>Jay
>>>   ----- Original Message -----
>>>   From: william durrant
>>>   To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>   Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 2:37 PM
>>>   Subject: Re: Basic training
>>>
>>>
>>>   Hello Jay and Welcome Aboard,
>>>
>>>   I am a serving member and have been a section commander on several
>>>basic
>>>training courses and the best advice I can give you is a don‘t try to be
>>>funny....your section commander has heard it all and nobody likes a
>>>smart-*** .  b be a team player, your peers need your help and you need
>>>theirs, without each other you can‘t make it.  c Relax..it‘s not like 
>>>the
>>>movies...the staff believe it or not is there to teach and guide you 
>>>and
>>>they are the best! They will teach you everything you need to know and
>>>exactly how to do it.  As for the people, your course staff will be tough
>>>and in your eyes...unforgiving but I can‘t give away all our secrets!
>>>Your course mates will become lifelong friends, by the end of the course
>>>you will know them better than your brother. Good Luck! and have fun.
>>>   -bill
>>>     ----- Original Message -----
>>>     From: Jay Digital
>>>     To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>>     Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 1:35 PM
>>>
>>>
>>>     Greetings all,
>>>
>>>     I am leaving for basic training during the summer and I was 
>>>wondering
>>>if any people currently serving or that have served could tell me what I
>>>can expect? I‘m rather curious about the whole affair and what the
>>>atmosphere and people will be like.
>>>
>>>     Any information that you could share would be greatly appreciated.
>>>
>>>     Regards,
>>>     Jay
>>
>>______________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Wed, 23 Feb 2000 12:40:47 -0500*
Well, I‘ve always enjoyed physical challenge and I‘d be hard-pressed to
think of another career where one of the primary focuses is to stay in shape
and engage in physical activity. I‘ve always enjoyed being outdoors and
exerting myself and I figure the infantry would be a wonderful opportunity
to further develop my body and personality. I‘m not sure if I want to make a
career of it but I definately think it will be one of the best times of my
life. If anything I‘ll always have the experience of it all. I guess you
could consider it a learning experience.
Good luck with your future child. My girlfriend and I were considering
having a baby for sometime but we decided it would not be fair to the child
or her if she were to get pregnant and I took off for X number of years. We
plan on getting married sometime after I complete basic training.
Good luck!
Jay
> >>From: "Curt Jamison" 
> >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>Subject: Re: Basic training
> >>Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2000 23:32:35 GMT
> >>
> >>Jay, I‘m considering basic training and would like to know why you
decided
> >>to embark on this unique career path.  The only thing holding me back is
> >>that I have a baby due in 3 1/2 months.  I don‘t want to miss the early
> >>stages of my child‘s life. Thanks for your time.
> >>                                             Curt Jamison
> >>
> >>
> >>>From: "Jay Digital" 
> >>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>>To: 
> >>>Subject: Re: Basic training
> >>>Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2000 16:43:37 -0500
> >>>
> >>>Thanks a lot for the info. I‘m rather anxious about going...both
nervous
> >>>and excited. From what I understand this is to be the time of my life
and
> >>>I‘m looking forward to it. I‘ve applied as an infanteer so I hear that
> >>>the
> >>>infantry school is like Basic Training Part Two: Back with a Vengeance.
> >>>Well I‘ll have to wait and see.
> >>>
> >>>Regards,
> >>>Jay
> >>>   ----- Original Message -----
> >>>   From: william durrant
> >>>   To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>>   Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 2:37 PM
> >>>   Subject: Re: Basic training
> >>>
> >>>
> >>>   Hello Jay and Welcome Aboard,
> >>>
> >>>   I am a serving member and have been a section commander on several
> >>>basic
> >>>training courses and the best advice I can give you is a don‘t try to
be
> >>>funny....your section commander has heard it all and nobody likes a
> >>>smart-*** .  b be a team player, your peers need your help and you need
> >>>theirs, without each other you can‘t make it.  c Relax..it‘s not like
> >>>the
> >>>movies...the staff believe it or not is there to teach and guide you
> >>>and
> >>>they are the best! They will teach you everything you need to know and
> >>>exactly how to do it.  As for the people, your course staff will be
tough
> >>>and in your eyes...unforgiving but I can‘t give away all our secrets!
> >>>Your course mates will become lifelong friends, by the end of the
course
> >>>you will know them better than your brother. Good Luck! and have fun.
> >>>   -bill
> >>>     ----- Original Message -----
> >>>     From: Jay Digital
> >>>     To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>>     Sent: Tuesday, February 22, 2000 1:35 PM
> >>>
> >>>
> >>>     Greetings all,
> >>>
> >>>     I am leaving for basic training during the summer and I was
> >>>wondering
> >>>if any people currently serving or that have served could tell me what
I
> >>>can expect? I‘m rather curious about the whole affair and what the
> >>>atmosphere and people will be like.
> >>>
> >>>     Any information that you could share would be greatly appreciated.
> >>>
> >>>     Regards,
> >>>     Jay
> >>
> >>______________________________________________________
> >>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >______________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"David ritz" <ludwigcm@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 23 Feb 2000 15:16:31 PST*
There is really nothing to basic training unfortunately. Politics has made 
basic a joke. You can‘t get punted of a course for physical fitness anymore. 
You can request the instructor to do the push-ups with you. I was expecting 
a lot worse. I wouldn‘t worry about basic. Its a pretty easy course to pass. 
So long as you keep your nose clean and give it your best shot you have 
nothing to worry about.
Tpr.Ritz
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Wed, 23 Feb 2000 20:03:29 -0500*
Dear Trooper,
  Obviously you are mis-informed...I doubt if you would have voiced an
opinion like that when you were on course.  1.  you CAN get released from a
QL2 for poor physical fitness.  If you cannot maintain the platoon pace
during physical fitness classes, your section commander has the option to
begin the warning process on your *** .  2. You cannot request your
instructor to do push-ups with you....another thing i doubt you
did...however your fitness instructor is REQUIRED to "lead by example" and
do the physical training with you.  Maybe you would prefer that we revert
back to the "old school" where the instructors tortured you just because
they could. And, if they didn‘t particularly like the looks of
you.....they‘d take you out behind the gun shed.
I personally as a basic training instructor believe that we have come a
long way.  We for the most part turn out professional, and capable
soldiers.....the best in the world.  You have been blessed by having world
class instructors teach you how to be a soldier.  Thank your lucky stars you
weren‘t a student at Cornwallis 15 or 20 years ago.
All I hope is that I will remind you of the all the valuable things they did
teach you., and remind you that Canadian Soldiers are respected worldwide
for their ongoing contribution to the world community.......in spite of
their "poor physical fitness".
Sgt.B.
--- Original Message -----
From: David ritz 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 23, 2000 6:16 PM
Subject: Re: Basic Training
> There is really nothing to basic training unfortunately. Politics has made
> basic a joke. You can‘t get punted of a course for physical fitness
anymore.
> You can request the instructor to do the push-ups with you. I was
expecting
> a lot worse. I wouldn‘t worry about basic. Its a pretty easy course to
pass.
> So long as you keep your nose clean and give it your best shot you have
> nothing to worry about.
>
> Tpr.Ritz
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Davis" <jcdavis@sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 23 Feb 2000 21:29:51 -0500*
Amen to that. I have known people to get punted from basic for being "below
standard" when it comes to physical fitness. Then sent off to a "holding
platoon" or "S.T. Suspended Training platoon" until they raised their
level of personal fitness. Lord knows I hated being in the push-up position
for what seemed like hours at a time in Cornwallis, but I think it made me a
better person, as weird as it sounds. Mentally as well as physically. I have
always been in shape, but Cornwallis made me better. Then there was Battle
School, but I won‘t get into that now.
I think closing Cornwallis was a HUGE mistake on the gov‘t‘s part. Politics
suck! Even in ‘89,, human rights were taking there toll on basic trg. But
regardless, it was still a tough 3 months. Glad I was there after it was
shorted from 16? weeks. Geeze, that seems like a lifetime ago. But as for
being recognized world wide, I would agree that where ever I have gone,
wearing the Canadian uniform, I was welcomed more than I was shunned.
Greece, Austria, Croatia, Cyprus, Bosnia, Saudi Arabia, Germany, **** , even
the United States. Makes me proud to wear the Leaf!
John
3 RCR
----- Original Message -----
From: "william durrant" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 23, 2000 8:03 PM
Subject: Re: Basic Training
> Dear Trooper,
>   Obviously you are mis-informed...I doubt if you would have voiced an
> opinion like that when you were on course.  1.  you CAN get released from
a
> QL2 for poor physical fitness.  If you cannot maintain the platoon pace
> during physical fitness classes, your section commander has the option to
> begin the warning process on your *** .  2. You cannot request your
> instructor to do push-ups with you....another thing i doubt you
> did...however your fitness instructor is REQUIRED to "lead by example"
and
> do the physical training with you.  Maybe you would prefer that we revert
> back to the "old school" where the instructors tortured you just because
> they could. And, if they didn‘t particularly like the looks of
> you.....they‘d take you out behind the gun shed.
> I personally as a basic training instructor believe that we have come a
> long way.  We for the most part turn out professional, and capable
> soldiers.....the best in the world.  You have been blessed by having world
> class instructors teach you how to be a soldier.  Thank your lucky stars
you
> weren‘t a student at Cornwallis 15 or 20 years ago.
> All I hope is that I will remind you of the all the valuable things they
did
> teach you., and remind you that Canadian Soldiers are respected worldwide
> for their ongoing contribution to the world community.......in spite of
> their "poor physical fitness".
>
> Sgt.B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"JENNIFER KLEIN" <jenney_1@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 09 Apr 2000 11:36:36 PDT*
Hello,
  I also would like to know about that as well.
Jenn
>From: "thatcher larue" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: "army" 
>Subject: basic training schedule?
>Date: Sat, 8 Apr 2000 19:26:42 -0300
>
>is basic training done all year long or is there set dates? if some one 
>could answer this question i would really appreciate it?
>
>thank-you
>hopeful-soldier!!!
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 09 Apr 2000 15:12:33 PDT*
When I get back to the office in a week or so I will post a copy of the 
scheduale for this year.
John
>Hello,
>  I also would like to know about that as well.
>
>Jenn
>
>>From: "thatcher larue" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: "army" 
>>Subject: basic training schedule?
>>Date: Sat, 8 Apr 2000 19:26:42 -0300
>>
>>is basic training done all year long or is there set dates? if some one
>>could answer this question i would really appreciate it?
>>
>>thank-you
>>hopeful-soldier!!!
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Barry McCann <BMcCann42@excite.ca>* on *Tue, 16 May 2000 15:04:04 -0700 (PDT)*
I too am waiting to hear about a date for Basic Officer‘s training, the date
I havefrom a call to the Hamilton Recruiting Centre this morning is an
"Induction Board" sitting in July, for training to begin in September.  So
does anyone out there have more accurate information?
Thanks
_______________________________________________________
Get 100 FREE email for life from Excite Canada
Visit  http://mail.excite.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

